# Who's the campest straight man on TV?



## badlands (Aug 7, 2007)

Dermot O'Leary's nauseating presenting on Big Brother's Little Brother is so camp as to be unbelievable. 
All daytime tv presenters,
especially Ainsley Harriott.


----------



## elevendayempire (Aug 8, 2007)

David Walliams?

SG


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 9, 2007)

Simon Cowell


----------



## marty21 (Aug 9, 2007)

dale winton


----------



## skyscraper101 (Aug 9, 2007)

Dale Winton is not straight!


----------



## red rose (Aug 9, 2007)

Wayne Brady


----------



## gabi (Aug 9, 2007)

Anthony bourdain... hes definitely 'experimented', my gaydar isnt often wrong..

or....

gary lineker (for all his (rumoured) lechness towards female co-workers) seems to spend an inordinate amount of time on his tan and teeth. which is camp... hes a bitch too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 9, 2007)

skyscraper101 said:
			
		

> Simon Cowell



I dont' think he's straight.


----------



## Cadmus (Aug 9, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> dale winton


totally.

 

poll?


----------



## Grego Morales (Aug 10, 2007)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> totally.
> 
> 
> 
> poll?




Oh. My. God


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> totally.
> 
> 
> 
> poll?




 

fuccccck!


----------



## Pol (Aug 10, 2007)

Julian Clary


----------



## N_igma (Aug 10, 2007)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> totally.
> 
> 
> 
> poll?



And here's me thinking Dale was gay! Damn you Dale for decieving us!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 10, 2007)

Ty Pennington of Extreme Makeover, Home Edition







Although I'm not sure that 'campy' exactly catches whatever it is that he is.


----------



## Louloubelle (Aug 10, 2007)

surely Lionel Blair is in the runnings
I was very surprised to discover that he's married


----------



## CharlieAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

ross kemp


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 10, 2007)

Louloubelle said:
			
		

> surely Tony Blair is in the runnings
> I was very surprised to discover that he's married



Me too.


----------



## deeply shallow (Aug 10, 2007)

I've always thought Matt Smith, the anchorman of ITV's football coverage, is a bit on the camp side for a sporto.


----------



## gsv (Aug 10, 2007)

End. Of.


GS(v)


----------



## Reno (Aug 10, 2007)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> I dont' think he's straight.



Simon Cowell is very straight.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe a little _too_ straight


----------



## Get Involved (Aug 10, 2007)

ainsley harriot


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 10, 2007)

No, it's that bloke off Changing Rooms.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 10, 2007)

Andy Peters. 
Ahem.


----------



## gsv (Aug 10, 2007)

Andi Peters aint straight.

GS(v)


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Aug 10, 2007)

gordon brown?

richard madely
lawrence llewelyn
vernon kay
i'll come back to this later, i likes it


----------



## badlands (Aug 10, 2007)

Ian Wright, Mark Lawrenson, Gary Lineker, Leonardo, Lee Dixon, Graham Le Saux. 
The BBC like their football pundits a tad on the camp side.


----------



## golightly (Aug 10, 2007)

gsv said:
			
		

> Andi Peters aint straight.
> 
> GS(v)



Neither is Philip Scofield.


----------



## Termite Man (Aug 10, 2007)

Cadmus said:
			
		

> totally.
> 
> 
> 
> poll?





You bastard


----------



## Onslow (Aug 16, 2007)

Ben Shepard!

I used to think Richard Bacon was abit camp too


----------



## lunchbox (Aug 16, 2007)

tim lovejoy

who's the guy that does 'how to look good naked'?


----------



## strung out (Aug 16, 2007)

elevendayempire said:
			
		

> David Walliams?
> 
> SG


i'd always understood that he wasn't completely straight


----------



## lunchbox (Aug 16, 2007)

I thought he's bisexual.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 16, 2007)

Russel Brand.


----------



## strung out (Aug 16, 2007)

lunchbox said:
			
		

> I thought he's bisexual.


yep


----------



## Onslow (Aug 19, 2007)

lunchbox said:
			
		

> tim lovejoy
> 
> who's the guy that does 'how to look good naked'?




Tim Lovejoy isn't camp


----------



## brianx (Aug 19, 2007)

I thought the question was who's the campest straight man not who's the most obviously in the closet. 
The Changing Rooms Llewellyn-Bowen man is very camp but is very straight as in Jonothon Ross.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't find Jonathan Ross camp exactly.
More like very open to the gay side of his personality.


----------



## badlands (Aug 27, 2007)

After his comment in the athletics yesterday that Tyson Gay was coming all over Asafa Powell's back it has to be Colin Jackson.

Oh wait a minute, is he straight?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 28, 2007)

lunchbox said:
			
		

> tim lovejoy
> 
> who's the guy that does 'how to look good naked'?



Is he called Gok Wan? If you mean him he's SO not straight


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 28, 2007)

badlands said:
			
		

> Ian Wright, Mark Lawrenson, Gary Lineker, Leonardo, Lee Dixon, Graham Le Saux.
> The BBC like their football pundits a tad on the camp side.




I think it's cuz the MotD stylist is camp. Those silk ties with the fat knots on Alan Shearer


----------



## Chz (Aug 28, 2007)

Ainsley, Walliams and Rick Stein.

Yes, Rick Stein. I once heard someone say he's like David Brent's gay uncle. He was seriously mincing in that last Mediterranean series.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2007)

Chz said:
			
		

> Ainsley, Walliams and Rick Stein.
> 
> Yes, Rick Stein. I once heard someone say he's like David Brent's gay uncle. He was seriously mincing in that last Mediterranean series.



I agree with Ainsley but not Rick Stein - nah he ain't camp. Even when he was with chalky (RIP )


----------



## T & P (Aug 28, 2007)

That Australian chef tosser, Bill Granger.  








He presents a cookery programme on BBC2 on Sundays called 'Bill's Food'. He always shows his wife and kid on the programme and the good times they all have entertaining friends at dinner parties.

You're not fooling anyone, Bill. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 28, 2007)

How about least camp gay guy?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 28, 2007)

T & P said:
			
		

> That Australian chef tosser, Bill Granger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh good god yessss!!!

We used to spend his entire show in bed on a Sunday watching him feed "his children." They would be looking at him like "Who are you?" Then they look past him off camera at their real father who is the assistant director or something.

E2A  this has got me riled now! I hate the way he smiles and does Princess Diana eyes at the camera. *shudder*


----------



## teahead (Aug 29, 2007)

golightly said:
			
		

> Neither is Philip Scofield.


Yeah I heard Jason Donovan once handcuffed him to a radiator and wouldn't let him go.    No accounting for taste!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 29, 2007)

the dude with the glasses is Mr.Camp from Cash in the Attic

Although I find it hard to distinguish between really posh and camp


----------



## Onslow (Aug 29, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How about least camp gay guy?




I never thought Barrymore was camp. Mckellen never really comes across as camp in films, although can be extremely camp when he's being himself in interviews and the like. Also, jeremy Sheffield who used to be in Holby city is not camp atall. 







edited to add: Stephen Fry isn't exactly camp is he, just posh.


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2007)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> How about least camp gay guy?



More tricky because there are so many gay men (and women) on television who the public doesn't know are gay. Evan Davis and Paddy O'Connell are both BBC presenters who are out and neither of them is particularely camp and the same goes for most gay men.

On Frasier the actor who played butch sport reporter Bulldog is gay and apparently so is the actor who played Frasier's and Niles' dad.


----------



## Onslow (Aug 29, 2007)

Reno said:
			
		

> More tricky because there are so many gay men (and women) on television who the public doesn't know are gay. Evan Davis and Paddy O'Connell are both BBC presenters who are out and neither of them is particularely camp.
> 
> On Frasier the actor who played butch sport reporter Bulldog is gay and apparently so is the actor who played Frasier's and Niles' dad.




I'd hazzrd a guess that Niles is too 

One big gayfest.

ive always thought Paddy O connell was pretty noticable mind you, especially when he did that liquid news.


----------



## Reno (Aug 29, 2007)

Onslow said:
			
		

> I'd hazzrd a guess that Niles is too
> 
> One big gayfest.



Yes the actor who played Niles only came out a couple of years ago, in his case to nobody's surprise.


----------



## Onslow (Aug 29, 2007)

Reminds me of when 'H' from steps 'came out'. The biggest non-story ever


----------

